
Beyond the iPhone 5: The future of Apple's mobile devices - thisisblurry
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/10/beyond-the-iphone-5-the-future-of-apples-mobile-devices/
======
colinprince
Okay, this just started to blow my mind.

Regarding the iPod Touch:

 _a data enabled device, with no subscription, that is capable of cross-device
messaging, voice and video calls via FaceTime and gives the user the ability
to walk away at any time and switch to another carrier.

Now think about it this way: What if such a device was just called an iPhone?_

I think Apple, ever since getting rebuffed on the SIM-free iPhone, has been
plotting an end run around the carriers, but first had to get them hooked on
subscription-free income from iPad users. Brilliant.

